# burnham on sea



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

hi, i recently e-mailed sedgmore district council about pier street car park(motorhome parking bay's)which are marked motorhomes only and are a normal car size bay.
which although very welcome means that you cannot park two vans next to each other and in any case are usually full with car's.
they replied to me yesterday saying that they are going to make the bay's wider(currently 2.5 mtrs to 3.0 mtrs) and motorcaravans only will be enforced. this will take place when somerfield modernise their store over the comming winter month's also asked about the prospect of a stopover being created and they have passed thi over to their tourisim department (can only wait and see)
pete


----------



## Anonymous (Nov 10, 2000)

Goodone .... in my database


----------

